# Snow Removal at my father's property, recommendations?



## ptjanis11 (Jul 31, 2011)

My dad runs a Carwash/ Laundromat in Boston. The property is pretty big because we rent out 7 different stores/ warehouses, and we are responsible for removing the snow from the property. We have two Deere skidsteers, a plow truck, and a couple snowblowers for the sidewalks. It's been working out well enough but every year we end up with piles and piles of snow all along the property. It has been taking up parking spots, blocking vending machines, vacuums, etc. There is a spot between two buildings where there is about a 20 ft. ditch with a drain. There is a hole in the top of the fence so that we can take the skidsteers and dump the snow over the fence. This past winter we had to pay for a few dump trucks, and that cost a lot, so we're searching for an alternative.

The ditch between the two buildings never gets too full, so we have considered getting a small dump trailer to get the snow to the fence, and then use the skidsteers to put the snow over the fence. 

So with that said, can anyone offer some advice as to what to do with the snow?

(A melter really isn't in the budget)


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Is it possible to push the snow as you plowtoward the ditch and pile it in with a skidsteer?

Perhaps sell a skidsteer and buy a tractor with a larger loader bucket?

Anyway you could post a shot of the property from google earth?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Snowblower for the skidsteer, you could blow the snow further back and higher


----------



## ptjanis11 (Jul 31, 2011)

mabepossibly, that is what we do for the parking lot beside the ditch. ( to the left of the big white building in the image attached) for the other lots that would be a hassle. that lot is fine 

thanks for the replies


----------

